# Today's the day



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Body shop owner told me yesterday to call him around lunch. Should be ready to roll. 

arty:

ps. she's wicked purdy (my best MA, TX mix :lol: )


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PICS !!!! Did you get it home??....:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

did he fix the wheels?? and how much was the paint and body work ( if you dont mind)


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

no pics yet, wasn't ready at lunch time. with my luck it'll be tomorrow. should have expected this. I'm refusing to take any more pictures until i get the thing home.

cost for everything was $5500. At first i thought i was getting ripped off. I now realize i'm getting a hell of a deal.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Post up some pics. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

$5500 for paint AND body work??!!!! sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

sumamabitch, today wasn't the day. Hopes dashed, spirit crushed. it's motorcycle time :willy:

eric, check out 1968 LeMans Project for details of what they did. i'm happy with the price. As I said, was pretty ticked off at first thinking it just needed minor work and paint. turned out to be a lot more involved. 

crusty, wheels are fixed, about 85% of how i would like them to be, but it's mostly from the 2nd layer of clear making the centers look a LOT more glossy than I wanted.

here's hoping for tomorrow...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> sumamabitch, today wasn't the day. Hopes dashed, spirit crushed. it's motorcycle time :willy:
> 
> eric, check out 1968 LeMans Project for details of what they did. i'm happy with the price. As I said, was pretty ticked off at first thinking it just needed minor work and paint. turned out to be a lot more involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, Nice pics. Paint and upholstery look great!! E:cheers


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree

Its come along way.


Looks sweet.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well...the car's done, that's the good news. the bad is the weather in houston. I'd really prefer NOT driving her home in the rain. One day of spot free paint would be great. Have to wait till friday now


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Today (REALLY) is the day!!!*

Car's done, sun's poking through through the clouds a bit, storm front's passed and i get off work at noon. Finally time to run some gas through the carb and see how she does after almost a year in the shop arty:arty:

just in time for halloween


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'Bout time hey Steve!! Bet noon can't come fast enough.:cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i've been completely useless


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> i've been completely useless


Just punch out and leave.......:willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WELL.........it's 2:15 for crying out loud....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

He must be out "testing" it.....we'll hear from him when it runs out of gas!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Really, what gives? You've had your car since around noon. Yet you haven't reported back to us yet. So this is how it's going to be? Get the car and blow the rest of us off from here on out ?:willy::willy::willy: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

man that's a pretty good deal. did you know em beforehand or is that what they would charge the public. i know every car is different and will cost the same, but that's not bad at all. 

were they able to give you somewhat of an estimate before? 

i'll be movin to the dallas area but it may be worth the drive.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry guys, I just burned a tank. Much love and all, but hey...priorities. Everything feels a bit loose but i have been driving a brand new truck around for the past year. engine's gonna need some love. I'm hoping the pertronix unit will perk her up some.

blah blah blah, yada yada, pics at the blog 1968 LeMans Project


arty:

:seeya:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Way :cool dude! You must be happy. I think you'll like the pertronix unit. Good to see 'er on the road!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Time to change your avatar....


http://4.bp.************/_wbwdXA3O44o/Suuh9_OPihI/AAAAAAAAAGw/bwjiLnDIUnM/s400/IMG_0881.JPG
http://2.bp.************/_wbwdXA3O44o/Suuhz825R7I/AAAAAAAAAGo/MrQXx--8pcM/s400/IMG_0880.JPG


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

xcmac26 said:


> Sorry guys, I just burned a tank. Much love and all, but hey...priorities. Everything feels a bit loose but i have been driving a brand new truck around for the past year. engine's gonna need some love. I'm hoping the pertronix unit will perk her up some.
> 
> blah blah blah, yada yada, pics at the blog 1968 LeMans Project
> 
> ...


I hope your internet connection will handle sigs, I couldn't resist modding one of those pics and sticking in your signature.

Beautiful car!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I hope your internet connection will handle sigs, I couldn't resist modding one of those pics and sticking in your signature.
> 
> Beautiful car!!


You da' man, Randy...


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

drool..... that is all.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous car....worth the wait!!! Look out H Town!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Look out H Town!


already had some bi*ch in a range rover think she owned my lane and squeezed me out. I hate houston and it's yuppie trust fund a$$holes.

gtorider...sorry about the delay, had to run, but i didn't know them, just happened to give the best quote and (i think) did a bang up job. i did have some seriously long delays and it took a LOT of patience. If you decide to take anything there, expect anything they tell you will take 1 week will take 1 month.

just found out they actually DO have a website Brookston Body Shop -                                                               

everyone else, you guys are awesome, can't wait to see you on the road! :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

oh my lanta- nice ididnt know it was a convert_pardon my french but that car is fu#kin sweet by the what kind of bike do you have


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

crusty...depends which state you're speaking of, haha. I've got my pop's old cb350 four and a suzuki bandit 600 in MA (both in various states of disrepair :willy and here in TX i have a nightster and a buell ulysses.  after joining the HD clan i have a hard time getting away from their particular brand of power, hence the buell. nightster's for sale though 2008 Harley Davidson XL1200N Sportster - "Nightster" Olive/Black

thanks for the compliment, i'm fond of her looks


----------

